# mounting fishfinder



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a fish finder on the way to mount on my prowler 13. How do you all deal with plugging the hole for the cable to the head unit from the battery and transducer. I have seen some use a rubber stopper with a slit in it. Any idea where I can get this? Any other ideas for ensuring no leaks?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Get a copy of the March Chesapeake Angler, I have an installation article in there. Also you can get a fitting that makes a water proof seal aroung the cable, look for it at boaters world, ill post a pic later tonight.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks, Cory

much appreciated


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Rubber stopper, small ziptie, GOOP Marine.


----------

